# Dry Start Method questions and advice



## justin85

Hi all,

I in the process of setting up a new tank. Journal here - Justin's ADA 60p






I am really interested in trying out a DSM for this tank, mainly to attach my moss to my root wood before I flood the tank. I have never do this start method before so want to get it right first time.

I have read through lots of posts on here also been following George's Journal which I have gathered lots of info about how I will go about attaching the moss (like using yogurt/blending moss mix)

Problem is, I have read loads of stories of when it goes bad! and really want to avoid this so here's a few questions I would really appreciate some help with but first my plant list: (so far)


mini fissiden
Riccadia chamedryfolia


Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Anubias Nana

Now the questions 

1: Can I do a DSM in a temporary tank with just the root wood and rocks to attach the plants listed above (with out substrate)?

2: If yes to the above question, would I just follow the normal dry start method or would it require something different?

3: Does the DSM work for ferns and anubias type plants ?

4: I will need to pre soak the root wood, would it dry out and float when added to the show tank and flooded or would the moisture in the tank  keep it soaked?

5: Should I use as much light as possible? What's an ideal photoperiod?

6: Do I need to spray water in to the tank occasionally?

7: Approximately how many days/weeks do you think it will need to run before the mosses fully attach?


Thanks in advance
Justin


----------



## NanoJames

I think I can give you a few answers Justin!
3.I my experience Java fern dries out a little bit quicker than other plants for some reason but yes it can be done.
5. Yes, use all the light you can. Because the plants have an unlimited CO2 source (the air!) they can use all the light in the world! Bear in mind though that a higher level of lighting might dry the plants out a little bit quicker. As for lighting period you could probably just about do 14 hours if you could be bothered to leave lights on for that long! A longer lighting period would speed up the plants growth.
6.You will probably have to spray the tank each day but it will help if you can cover it with cling film or a tight fitting lid. You must keep the tank humid all the time or the plants will die! At the moment in my DSM I am spraying about 3 times a day!
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## justin85

NanoJames said:


> I think I can give you a few answers Justin!
> 3.I my experience Java fern dries out a little bit quicker than other plants for some reason but yes it can be done.
> 5. Yes, use all the light you can. Because the plants have an unlimited CO2 source (the air!) they can use all the light in the world! Bear in mind though that a higher level of lighting might dry the plants out a little bit quicker. As for lighting period you could probably just about do 14 hours if you could be bothered to leave lights on for that long! A longer lighting period would speed up the plants growth.
> 6.You will probably have to spray the tank each day but it will help if you can cover it with cling film or a tight fitting lid. You must keep the tank humid all the time or the plants will die! At the moment in my DSM I am spraying about 3 times a day!
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers


 

Thanks james, I may just tie the ferns on there not really the issue but I really want the moss to grow in natural looking. I have LED lights which will be suspended above the tank so shouldn't add much if any heat. on the temp tank I have a lid but will still cling film it, The main thing I need to know is if I can do the DSM in the temp tank successfully.


----------



## justin85

Does any one know if I can do a DSM in a empty tank (i.e no substrate, just redmoor root wood and the moss I wish to attach to it) is this possible ?


----------



## foxfish

Yes, why not?
You need warmth, light & humidity.


----------



## justin85

I have got a heat mat I will use to get the humidity, but was wondering if anyone knows if I should leave it on 24 hours a day?


----------



## foxfish

Well I would think so, I guess it depends on why you would want to turn it off?
Give it a try with a thermometer inside & see what temperatures are reached.
I have always left mine on all the time!
You will of course have some water in the bottom of the tank?


----------



## justin85

Yes mate, but because I want to do it with out the substrate in I need to work out what I could add to stop the water going stagnant or do you think it will be on?

What sort of temperature should I aim for?


----------



## George Farmer

I'd try to get around 24C or so. As long as its a bit warmer than the ambient temp to encourage humidity you should be ok. Just not too warm i.e. over 28C especially with mosses.

Good luck. I'm going to do the same soon for attaching moss, but I'm not bothering with any other plants using DSM.


----------



## justin85

George Farmer said:


> I'd try to get around 24C or so. As long as its a bit warmer than the ambient temp to encourage humidity you should be ok. Just not too warm i.e. over 28C especially with mosses.
> 
> Good luck. I'm going to do the same soon for attaching moss, but I'm not bothering with any other plants using DSM.


 

Thanks for the reply George, So do you think I should just add a small amount of water to the tank? there will be no substrate so just wanted to check there will be no issues.


----------



## foxfish

You most defiantly need to add some water otherwise the plants will just turn to crisps within one hour!!
You need very high humidity not a dry atmosphere!
Add at least 30mm of water - if it were me I would add more.


----------



## George Farmer

Yes, like foxfish says, the water is essential!


----------



## justin85

foxfish said:


> You most defiantly need to add some water otherwise the plants will just turn to crisps within one hour!!
> You need very high humidity not a dry atmosphere!
> Add at least 30mm of water - if it were me I would add more.


 

Sorry, I should have been a bit more clear with what I was asking I think. I wasn't talking about not adding water at all but I want to avoid having stagnant water in the tank because there is no substrate.

I have a 30W heat matt, So if I add 3cm of water its not going to go nasty over the 2/3 weeks?


----------



## George Farmer

You can always change the water if it gets bad.


----------



## justin85

Ok cheers, I will just add 3cm and see how that goes. The moss is ordered and the root wood is soaking so hopefully Saturday will be the start. Still need to get some yogurt.


----------



## foxfish

Actually it is quite an interesting concept.. growing just moss in a bare bottom tank!
If you were really keen, you could in fact add a heater & some form of water agitator like a power head or air pump, or even mature your external power filter!
I think if you move the water it will cause even more humidity?


----------



## m_attt

put the water in a plastic bowl on the bottom of the tank, then just lift it out and replace every day or so. start with boiling water too. Its what im doing in mine currently


----------



## justin85

Today was the day, My moss arrived from TGM and my rocks so I got it started. The temperature is holding at 22c which is a little low I feel, so was thinking of adding a small heater in to the tank.


----------



## justin85

The temperature has stabilized at 23c, but I noticed some of the root wood drying out a little so I have raised the high of the light unit right the way up. Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## justin85

Coming towards the end of the 3rd week, and the results are good and the moss has attached nicely. Will be ordering my plants for next week (hopefully)


----------



## foxfish

Well done... looks like the start of something good!


----------



## BigTom

Nice result on the moss, looks like it worked well.


----------



## justin85

Very happy with the results so far.


----------



## George Farmer

Glad to see someone else trying out this technique. Well done - it looks great so far!


----------



## justin85

Added some ferns.






I am very happy the dsm went well being my first time trying out this method. I have placed my order at TGM which will arrive Friday, then I will be removing the rootwood and adding the substrate.  

Thanks every one for your help and advice.

Hope you will follow my progress here: Click here


----------

